

Cutting-Edge Taxi of Tomorrow Coming to New York City in 2013 - daegloe
http://mashable.com/2012/04/04/new-york-future-taxi/

======
cwmccarthy
I wonder if the $30,000 price tag is fully retrofitted to NYC's standards. If
it is that doesn't seem to bad at all.

I couldn't find the picture, might have been in the physical magazine or
elsewhere, but they put this through decent testing (built a mock NYC street)
to prove during the bid process it would hold up to our "uniquely" maintained
roads.
([http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/reviews/preview/first-l...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/reviews/preview/first-
look-nissan-nv200-the-next-new-york-city-taxi))

